# Does higher temp always indicate ovulation? Please help me!



## MrsElsie

Hi Ladies

I hope you can help - I've googled everywhere for this answer but still cant find it. We've been TTC for almost 2 years with no success, I have really irregular cycles and my specialist says I have PCOS and dont ovulate. 

However he wasnt interesting in seeing my charts, which go up for 10 days before AF. So what I was wondering is does your temperature always increase before a period (even if you havent ovulated that cycle) or does the temperature only go up when you have ovulated?

I have had a peak reading on my CBFM once (have only used it for 3 cycles so far) so maybe the specialist is wrong (wouldnt be surprised as he spent all of 5 minutes with me before ushering me out and didnt seem very interested!)

Thanks and good luck to you all


----------



## LizMcD

HI Mrs Elsie

Good question! I don't really know if i can help but want to share my thoughts. 

I too don't ovulate (apparently - undergoing investigations after 1yr ttc) but i get a period regularly every 32 days and have 10-12 day high temps before ovulation. I never get a positive opk but i read that if your temp stays higher for 10-14 days you ovulated. Confused!!

This luteal phase business is very confusing!

Hoping someone can answer this for you
xx


----------



## MariaF

Hi ladies - let me try and help.

the answer to your question at a high level is Yes, higher temperatures 10-16 days before af confirm ovulation. However!

You need to take your BBT the same way each day (I.e. Same time, without getting out of bed, without drinking alcohol the night before, after sleeping the same number of hours every night, etc). BBT is a very sensitive thing and can fluctuate a great deal if the conditions change daily.

Secondly, the rise in comparison to the follicular phase of the cycle needs to be at least 0.4 celcius (sorry, no idea in Farenheit, but I think its 1 degree Farenheit?!). And it has to be sustained.

As in if in the luteal phase your chart looks like up down, up down, up down, that's not a sustained rise and can't confirm ovulation.

With OPKs - they don't work for everyone. Or at least not all brands work for everyone. Don't forget that they need to be taken in the afternoon, after not drinking or peeing for at least 3-4 hours!

The only slight concern I'd have if your temps only stay high for 10 days. A 10 day luteal phase in the absolute minimum so you may need a progesterone booster. Its a shame that in the UK they don't take that into consideration and only give you progesterone suppositories after IUI/IVF...

Hope this helped, ladies :flower:


----------



## LizMcD

Thanks Maria v helpful. I def need a progesterone boost as mine is v low to the point of docs thinking im not ovulating. I've got to have my tubes investigated before treatment though. Can't wait to get treatment now (IUI)

good luck to you xx


----------



## Cridge

Maria said it all. It would seem to me like you're both ovulating but may have a luteal phase problem. Unless, as Maria mentioned, your temps aren't sustained. In farenheit, temps need stay at least .2 degrees above your follicular phase temps. If you're new to temping, you do need to pay close attention to all the variables Maria mentioned, however, as you get to know your body more, you don't need to be as careful about time of day, amount of sleep, etc. I can take my temp one day out of the month and know whether or not I've ovulated. I think the general rule though, is that if your temp is "high" (how high all depends on the individual), then you've ovulated. Especially if it's 10-12 days before af.


----------



## MrsElsie

Thank you all! That's a lot clearer. I've definitely noticed that my temp is higher if I'm an hour or more late in taking it - think I'll start noting what time I take it. Am trying to stay off alcohol too so that wont affect it (although have to say it is a bit hard sometimes!). And I didnt realise that OPKs had to be done in the afternoon so hopefully I might get a positive reading if I follow your advice

Take care x


----------



## Cookie dough

Just to throw a spanner in the works.....

I temped for several months and it always showed ovulation. However, after tests by the FS I have been told I don't ovulate from one ovary (I have lots of immature follicles on it). So even though my chart was spot on I hadn't actually ovulated some months.


----------



## MrsElsie

Hi Cookie Dough

Thanks for your post. Is it at all possible that you ovulated from the other ovary on the months you temp'd? They dont necessarily ovulate alternate months so was just wondering 

I guess it means then that I absolutely need to have FS do more tests, regardless of whether my charts look ok

MrsElsie


----------



## Cookie dough

MrsElsie said:


> Hi Cookie Dough
> 
> Thanks for your post. Is it at all possible that you ovulated from the other ovary on the months you temp'd? They dont necessarily ovulate alternate months so was just wondering
> 
> I guess it means then that I absolutely need to have FS do more tests, regardless of whether my charts look ok
> 
> MrsElsie

Hi,

It is possible yes, but I temped for 8 months so I would have thought at some point in that time I would have not ov'd. Also if I was ov'ing from my 'good' side then I 'should' have got pregnant and I've never even had a whiff of a BFP. Like you said though, it is possible I didn't ov from my dodgy one :shrug:

If I were you I'd go for the tests anyway. It can be quite a lengthy process sometimes so it's better to get the ball rolling. Good luck :flower:


----------

